# apache + php5 packages without module for apache



## eyebone (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi folks,

I just installed the php software for my system using [cmd=]pkg_add -r php5[/cmd]
Sadly the apache_mod is not included for using it with this httpd. Building a package on this system is not really what I want to do. I want to serve the packages via the ftp repo. Did I miss a package or option?

Somebody know how to get this baby flying? 

best regards,
 eyebone


----------



## gkontos (Dec 9, 2011)

You can build an apache package with your options on a different box and then use that package for your server.

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2011)

Packages are built using a port's default options. In the case of PHP the apache module is turned off by default. If I'm not mistaken the main reason for doing this is because we have a choice of web servers. All of which would need a separately built PHP for that specific web server.

As gkontos noted, build your own package on another machine and transfer the package to your web server. See ports(7), most notably the package and package-recursive options.


----------



## eyebone (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will build the package in a preconfigured chroot.


----------

